# Gandalf's Shelter



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't know how many people here remember Gandalf, an older shepherd from Leitchfield, Kentucky. Gandalf was on the Urgent Board four years ago. He had been at the shelter for a long, long time and although the shelter volunteers kept looking for a home for him, it seemed hopeless - until he was posted to the board here. One of the moderators of the Urgent Board met him and did a temp assessment on him - and he passed with flying colours! As a result of his exposure here, a forever home in NYS was found for him. Gandalf was vetted and transport was arranged. Then tragedy struck.

Although Gandalf had been occupying an outside run, because he had recently had his neuter surgery he was moved to an inside pen in the shelter. The night before his transport to New York, the shelter caught fire and Gandalf was one of the many animals who died. The shelter had to rebuild from scratch, and for many of us, the unfairness of his death is an event we will never forget.

The Grayson Shelter has submitted its name to Care2 in an attempt to get additional funds to help the many animals that come to them. Please consider going to the link and voting for them - they are one of the shelters that goes above and beyond. Please help them help others like Gandalf.

http://www.care2.com/animalsheltercontest/70766/?refer=15135.06.1222302607.0792


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I just voted.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I voted for this shelter also.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I also voted.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I voted


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I remember Gandalf... a very sad story.







I voted!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow, was that 4 years ago. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Please vote for Gandalf's shelter.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That was so heartbreaking. I was lucky enough to be the one who was going to overnight him-then Kori sent out the e-mail cancelling the transport-I thought she had to be mistaken. He reminded me of Kramer so I got him the same collar and leash. He was going to go to Gail in Maine. 

I voted.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump for Gandalf's shelter


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I voted and I do remember Gandalf. i had just moved to Oregon from Kentucky so this struck me hard.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

How terribly sad for him and the animals. The thought of this really chokes me up. I will be voting.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump for Gandalf's shelter


----------

